# Is it Fibromyalgia?



## Guest (Dec 28, 1999)

Just been to the doctors last week as she was increasing my Elavil for IBS and we started to discuss Fibromyalgia. She 'tested' the 18 tender points and I definitely felt them but don't know how much it should hurt compared to someone who doesn't have this disease. The reason we started to talk about it is, 4 times in the last year I hurt everywhere to touch. Not just the tender points but everywhere including my face, arms, legs etc. It didn't have to be a hard touch, just sitting my hand on my arm hurts. The doctor tells me you treat Fibro with Elavil as well but in the mean time has me scheduled for a sleep study 11 Jan. Since starting the Elavil I've slept better but normally wake up tired, wake up all night so much some times that I don't think I slept all night. I also suffer from headaches everyday with an occasional migraine thrown in just to make life exciting LOL! Basically feel like I'm falling apart this last year, first the IBS and now more pain. Hope it just all goes away and soon! Thanks for letting me talk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 1999)

Welcome to the board! You have found a great place for some great information. I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia in October 98 but, as everyone else says, now know that I have had a long time. I also have IBS. I started taking Elavil 10 mg last May as my melatonin valerian root mix just quit working for me for my sleep. The elavil works every now and then. The sleep study should be interesting. I never had one as I already knew my sleep problems. Do you dream all night and remember them? If you do, then you are not getting into the stage 4 sleep as most fibromyalgia people don't. We seem to get stuck in the dream stage so as a result, we feel like a "mack truck" has hit us and our bodies do not rejuvinate and get readay for the next day. I have found that exercise, yes, that dreaded treadmill or just walking, realy helps. It hurts at first, but the more you do it, the better you feel and sleep better too. Hope this is informative. Lynne


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 1999)

I am glad to hear that I am not the only one that dreams all night. I just don't have dreams, I also have nightmares. Sometimes, I will get up to get a drink, as elavil gives me such dry mouth, and go back to the same dream or nightmare. I also feel exhausted when I wake up. Some nights I may only get 4-5 hours sleep because of reflux or fibro, and other nites, like last nite I got about 8 hours sleep and woke up feeling worse.


----------

